# Stihl or Husqvarna trimmer???



## WarEagle1024

Dad wants a new trimmer for fathers day and wants a good one. I am looking to go commercial. The Stihl I like is the 90r and still unsure about the Husq. Wanting yalls input on which is the better of the two. Thanks


----------



## rockdawg

I went with the Sthil. I asked the same question to the guy at the place I bought mine a couple of years ago. He recommended the Sthil. He said that Husky's quality control dropped somewhat when they started selling in the large chain stores. Not that the Husky's are junk, just not as good as the used to be.
I bought the 85, and it runs great. Not a minutes trouble for me. 
I also got the nylon bladed head for it to. I hate messing with the string.


----------



## win280

Ask 2 local repair shops about getting parts  and prices for repairing  both Stihl and Husq. and then make a decision.


----------



## erniesp

win280 said:


> Ask 2 local repair shops about getting parts  and prices for repairing  both Stihl and Husq. and then make a decision.



I work for a tool rental store and can tell you Stihl is much harder to work with on getting parts....


----------



## butshot

I have a 90r and its the best weed wacker I've ever had. Had it about four years and have done nothing but change plug and clean air filter on it, so I don't know how hard parts are to get. If you live south of Atlanta, Campbells is a stocking dealer for Stihl products and parts, they have two locations. Mine starts every time and just keeps on keepin on!


----------



## Hunter Haven

either of the two in a commercial series trimmer will be just fine. Can't go wrong with either!!


----------



## triple play

My chain saw is a Husky. My trimmer is a Stihl and it is a great one. Never tried a Husky trimmer but the Stihl is great. It has never had a wrench on it and its about 6-7 years old.


----------



## houndsman

i work in a outdoor equip. shop i agree with the other guy go comercial on either one we always say when asked stihl or husq ? thats about like ford and chevy  good ones in both 90r is good in stihl and 326L is good in husq


----------



## Todd E

I have ran a Husq-V commercial model....til it was stolen. Best I have ever ran. Wouldn't bog in the thick stuff. Jam up and jelly tight weedeater!!!!!


----------



## whchunter

*Tip*

If you don't run it very week, run the gas out. Gas ain't what it used to be. I run high test in all my small engine stuff and seem to have better luck.


----------



## Havana Dude

These two brands I am sure you can't go wrong with. If you are open to other possibilities, take a look at the ECHO commercial grade equipment. I have ECHO in a string trimmer, edger, blower, chainsaw, pole saw,and hedge trimmers. The only one of these I am not 100% satisfied with is the chainsaw. But it is a small, limbing saw. The saw itself is fine, but the bar needs to be of a little better quality. I also have a stihl chainsaw, that I have been very pleased with. All of these are 3-4 years old, and never done a thing to them, except clean them.


----------



## slmrae

This has nothing to do with this thread but I need a carbutor for a 3000 m Green machine. I bought it in 1981 and other than installing a plug every 3 or 4 years never no trouble. Does anyone know where I can buy parts. The diafram is bad but I would buy a new or used carbutor if anyone has one.
Thanks.
Stan


----------



## slmrae

*String Trimmer*

This might not be the right thread but does anyone know where I can buy parts for a 3000 M Green Machine? I bought this one in 1981 and never had a problem untill now. I need a carbutor rebuilt kit or a new or used carbutor. Would appreciate any help.
Thank you,
Stan


----------



## bross07

Stihl


----------



## allmotoronly

I've owned both and in my opinion the Stihl is far superior, especially when you get up into the mid sized straight shaft models. I would definitely go with the FS130R if you are looking at the 4mix models. Also, have you considered the KM line? Those are the split shaft models. I have a KM130 right now with the trimmer attachment, pole pruner, hedge trimmer, and edger. That way you have one power head, and as long as you use good mix (I always use the stihl synthetic mix) and premium gas it will last you FOREVER. Sure, you can use cheap mix and regular gas, but mine always seem to have less problems with the carb gumming up if I dont use it for a few months (during winter) when I use better mix and gas. I always dump the tank when I'm done and run it until it cuts off,  but there's always a small amount of fuel left in the carb. Also, Keeping the cooling fins free of grass and debris will add to the life by making sure it always cools properly and never overheats. I have a stihl chainsaw that is probably 35 years old and still fires up on the first or second pull. The last husqvarna trimmer I had (a $400 "commercial" model) lasted one year, and I'm not doing this professionally, I only cut my own yard (5 acres of centipede sod in the yard and about 1/2 mile of 10 feet or so wide grass on either side of the driveway of planted sod that seperates the driveway from the woods.)

Go with the stihl, you won't be disappointed. The only people you will ever find who have had a problem with stihl are usually the type of people who don't believe in reading the owner's manual or expect a grass blade to cut through 2" thick saplings. That's what a bush hog is for lol.


----------



## headoftheholler

I've owned an FS90 pro for over 10 years now, always starts and is a brute.


----------



## WarEagle1024

thanks guys. I bought him a FS130 R and he loves it. Running 89 octane gas with the Sthil oil mix. That thing runs great. Thanks


----------



## iwatmi

That stihl is the best of the two for sure. One thing bad about the husky is it's too Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- heavy. I've been in the lawn care business for 25 years and the best trimmer I've ever had is a Redmax. I'm running one now that's over 5 years old. It's lightweight and super fast. It will probably fly apart in the morning since I bragged on it.

slmrae, you need to find a carb kit for that green machine on-line or locally. It's most likely a WALBRO carb and they make 100s of different models but some diaprams will enter-change. Probably don't need the whole kit to make work. The problem is usually the diaphram that has the "pump" on it. Also check the fuel lines for pin holes and make sure the filter (fuel) is clean. That old G-machine was top of the line in its day.


----------



## Eagle Eye II

*Should have went with the Husqvarna!*



WarEagle1024 said:


> thanks guys. I bought him a FS130 R and he loves it. Running 89 octane gas with the Sthil oil mix. That thing runs great. Thanks



The Husqvarna trimmers were designed by a couple of Auburn graduates! and were American made!  Designed out of Augusta, GA!

Stihl is German made, designed, and owned!


----------

